# The TT Forum Newsletter



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All,

You should have recieved on Friday night, Saturday morning, the new TT Forum Newsletter. If not, check your Junk Mail folder, and make sure that you have the email address "[email protected]********.co.uk" added to your safe senders list.

If you want to see the newsletter online, you can also view it here > The Xmas Newsletter

Hope that it was informative and the offers within of value to you all.

Next issue we will have more offers and a great competition!

BR

Jae


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Good to see the marraige of the Forum & the TTOC. Like the newsletter too. Keep up the good work.

TTitan :wink:


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi guys, got the new news letter, like it's look and layout and look forward to it regularly dropping into my inbox. 

A fews things I noticed from it:

- In the banner for TT-F you use what looks like some scripts to track the link clicked to get to the site. You don't appear to anywhere else really in the email?

- "Christmas at the TT Forum" bottom right of the banner - the black text gets a bit lost round the black outline for the petrol cap image? It's black in my email window, but white on the online-version of the newsletter?? (Not sure if that's my browser as I use gmail, or a bug your end). It's fine on the online-version.

- At the bottom of the banner, you have the NEWS and FORUM links. The FORUM link is incorrect, it's showing up here as http://forum/ - it's wrong on the online-version too.

- From above, the NEWS url is incorrect, it's currently http://www.********.co.uk/news - should be http://www.********.co.uk/content/news by the look of it?

- The HTML formatting for the headings for each section of the newsletter looks fine on the online-version but didn't come out in my gmail (again not sure if that's the newsletter or just gmail  The general text is black in my email but grey on the online version 

- No link for the 50% of Aircon Service offer near the bottom of the news letter - where do I go?  (email and online-version affected)

Please don't get me wrong, I'm not moaning, complaining, or taking the pish - as I said some of it may be just gmail being a bit poo, but they're posted here to help feedback some (potential) issues to help improve it for the next version.

Thanks

Ck


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the news letter. A nice touch and well done

Kind regards and a very happy Christmas to you all


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Well done!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I like it.

Although I did get it twice - I didn't like it *that* much!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> I like it.
> 
> Although I did get it twice - I didn't like it *that* much!


You probably had mine, considering I didn't get it! :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I didn't receive anything either!

Not sure if it matters but my e mail address has changed since I joined the TTOC but is correct in my forum profile :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> I didn't receive anything either!
> 
> Not sure if it matters but my e mail address has changed since I joined the TTOC but is correct in my forum profile :?


Best to update the TTOC contact lr you might miss out on your renewal email.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't receive anything either!
> ...


Thanks mate, all done :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Didn't get one either :? :? 

Mark


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Check yer SPAM mail! If you recieve mail notifications about PM's, you "should" have had this email too.


----------

